# Attacked at the dog park - defense methods?



## Pattyobrien3 (Jul 16, 2012)

My dog was attacked at the dog park on tuesday by what looked to be a pit mix. We got to the park at the same time, and even walking to the door the other dog was being very agressive. 

When we got in, the two went in different directions, but later, when my pup was playing with another dog, the agressive one came out of no where and violently clamped onto his ear. 

I was genuinely afraid for a few moments that it was going to tear my dogs ear off, or at the very least rip it up. When it was all over, though, he just had a pretty small scratch on his ear. Though it oozed blood for a bit, it's scabbed up now and seems to be healing nicely and free of infection.

To his credit, the other owner was on top of the dogfight almost as quickly as I was, and he apologized for his dog being agressive. He also suffered a pretty significant cut to his hand and calf which were both bleeding pretty well as he left.

My point, though, is that the dog fight was a bit scary, and even with two people trying to break it up, I don't feel as if we really had much impact on stopping the fight. I'm not exactly what stopped it and got the other dog to release, honestly. 

I'm interested in a more active form of protection and ways to break up dog fights. 

Kicking the agressor dog is an option, but I've read that the pain from doing so may simply spur the dog to fight harder. Plus, then you have to worry about getting into a fight with the owner afterwards. 

I read about a method to grab the dog's back legs, or wrap a leash around them, and to use that to disable the dog, but I am skeptical of it, as it doesn't release the dogs jaws. I haven't used this method, so perhaps the dog will want to turn around once he sees he's being pulled away by his rear legs. 

I saw some dog deterrent devices that emit loud or high-frequency noises that's supposed to ward off dogs from joggers/ bikers, etc, and while it is small and pretty cheap, I suspect it will be insufficient to break up a dog fight. 

There's mace, which I'm sure will break it up in short order, but the problem is that my dog is in there too. It may be a last resort, and I'd prefer to mace them both than for my dog to lose an ear, or worse, but I would be very worried about hitting my pup. Perhaps mace comes out in more of a stream, instead of spray, so it's easier to direct than I'm thinking. 

Gun is pretty much out of the question. I own several, and have had a concealed carry permit in the past, but it is a public park. Apart from the legal issues with shooting a dog in the middle of a public park, I would be even more worried about hitting my own dog. 

I take my dog to the park every day, because he needs the excersise and socilization, and because he deserves his playtime after a long boring day of me being gone. Not going to the park ever again isn't reasonable for fair to him. 

Anyone had any experiences with any of the above methods with dog fights before? Or anything you'd recommend?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I'd suggest you and every other dog owner here to watch this video !! It is very clear how to break up dog fight explained in this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iiVJeqzMZ8


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> I'd suggest you and every other dog owner here to watch this video !! It is very clear how to break up dog fight explained in this video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iiVJeqzMZ8


LOL sorry I am a smart alec but ... You rush in and bark??? lol No disrespect intended just humor... :laugh:


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> LOL sorry I am a smart alec but ... You rush in and bark??? lol No disrespect intended just humor... :laugh:


Did you see the slide :3


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Where the third pup slid on the seat? LOL Not playing stupid just watched it again so I am not sure what I am missing..


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't have much experience with dog fights.. however. I'm curious if you have a yard or anything or other means of exercising your dog other than the dog park? 

I am not against them, at all, I have had very good experiences with them and have a great one by my place that we visit every now and then. However, that is not the case for many. I go with the knowledge that I usually have a good time there with no issues, BUT I also go with the knowledge that there may infact be an a-hole dog there with their owner that I have to deal with. 

The first thing I noticed in your story is that you said when you got to the gate the dog was already acting aggressively. That should have been your cue to leave and come back another time if, at all. I am glad the owner was proactive, but that won't always be the case. 

My advice would be to find other avenues to exercise, play,. and socialize your dog so that you don't rely solely on the dog park.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> I don't have much experience with dog fights.. however. I'm curious if you have a yard or anything or other means of exercising your dog other than the dog park?
> 
> I am not against them, at all, I have had very good experiences with them and have a great one by my place that we visit every now and then. However, that is not the case for many. I go with the knowledge that I usually have a good time there with no issues, BUT I also go with the knowledge that there may infact be an a-hole dog there with their owner that I have to deal with.
> 
> ...


 ^ THIS

Also, I too have had pretty good experiences with my dog park. But I have had a couple of near misses as well. You have to be proactive always. You have to watch your dog and all the other dogs for warning signs (postures) constantly.

I know my dog, for no known reason, "HATES" a certain dog that goes to our dog park. If that dog is present than we do NOT enter and come back at another time. If we are there and the other dog arrives, we either leave immediately or if possible, I take my dog to the puppy area if it is empty to play. The puppy area is a separately fenced area that is often unused. 
I have other dog owners that will come with me so our dogs can still play in the smaller area and the other dog and owner can still have their time, too. 

Dog parks are a hot button issue on here. Ultimately it is up to you to decide if you continue to go to the dog park. If you do, my advise is to learn more about dog body language. 

As for good ways to break up a fight...Never let one happen to start with
is all I have.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Breaking up dog fight can easily result in injuries to the person. My dad has had stitches from breaking up two of his females before. The Thanksgiving from **** they went at it and one DID get her ear tip ripped - ER surgery on Thanksgiving $$$.

Anyways, not a fan at all of dog parks. You can significantly reduce risk of injury to yourself and dog by not going. Only let the pup play with trusted dogs, seriously.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Heres an idea...

Next time you see an aggressive dog at a dog park thats already taken active hostile interest in your dog don't go in.

Better yet avoid dog parks altogether. Its an uncontrolled environment with no structure or no enforcer and no law. Its like dropping your kid off in east LA. They're either going to end up hurt or join a gang or both.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I haven't had to use this method but my trainer has and says it works to break up a fight.

You and hopefully the other owner grab the dogs by the back legs and pull while moving backwards in an arc. The idea of moving in a circular fashion is that the dog can't redirect.

I don't do dog parks since my dog would likely be the bully. When he was a pup he was attached in his own yard by a stray. Wish I knew about this procedure then since my dog ended up fine and I was the one going to the doctor to get patched up.

They don't forget.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Where the third pup slid on the seat? LOL Not playing stupid just watched it again so I am not sure what I am missing..


Right there with you??

If that's what (some) folks experience with dog fights looks like... I am happy for them! As long as they don't go to dog parks and don't do 'I thought my dog was friendly folks" they can stay in there "bubble' and have a happy life!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Couple of links from the real world:
Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea
Leerburg Dog Training | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt

Give the guy with the Pit credit, he was there, most likely he knew his dog had "issues" and was trying to work on them. Hopefully now he knows a dog park is not the best way to start out in reconditioning a Pit to tolerate other dogs!

The OP saw the signs but clearly wasn’t getting it, now they know! Lesson learned, I would think?


----------



## Pattyobrien3 (Jul 16, 2012)

I do have a yard, and I do play and ride my bike with him, but giving him a wide open space to run and play in seems to be what he likes best. 

I have gotten pretty good at recognizing when dogs aren't acting friendly, and I've seen quite a few scrapes, and they happen FAST. Sometimes you maybe have seconds. Most fights I've seen have been over almost as fast as they started - just dogs fighting over a toy or something else. And most "fights" just involves mostly a lot of noise and a couple snaps - I've been to the park litterally hundreds of times and never seen a dog just latch onto another one like this before. 

In this particular instance, there was absolutely no warning - I was watching my dog play and the other one came out of nowhere and just attacked him. I haven't ever seen the other dog before. 

I still enjoy my dog park, and so does my dog. I take mine for walks daily before I go to work, take him on bike rides, take him into any store that won't refuse access to him - I bring him with me on any outing possible I can make, but he still loves playing at the dog park. 

So, I'm curious to know what sort of other options people recommend. I can't think of many other venues for a dog to be so free to run and play with others of his kind. 

I'll keep the option to grab the hind legs in mind. It seems plausible.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Heres an idea...
> 
> Next time you see an aggressive dog at a dog park thats already taken active hostile interest in your dog don't go in.
> 
> Better yet avoid dog parks altogether. Its an uncontrolled environment with no structure or no enforcer and no law. Its like dropping your kid off in east LA. They're either going to end up hurt or join a gang or both.


I second this comment. 

Call authorities to have them removed if they are that aggressive. But just don't go in. Come back another day or later on same day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Baillif said:


> Heres an idea...
> 
> Next time you see an aggressive dog at a dog park thats already taken active hostile interest in your dog don't go in.


:thumbup: I totally agree. We live in a densely populated major metropolitan area and have an itty bitty yard, so we've always gone to off leash parks for play and exercise, but the off leash places here are multi-acre open space areas, not little fenced parks. Basically, we're walking along with our dogs off leash with other people doing the same thing, not standing around watching our dogs play with the other dogs. They play with us and each other. 

We find a spot where we can chuck the ball and the dogs can chase after it without a bunch of other dogs right on top of them, and they can also swim. Generally, the dogs we see are well behaved and well socialized, but if we do see a rude dog that's not playing nice, it's easy to avoid by walking in a different direction. Point Isabel is one of the largest off leash areas in the country and also one of the busiest, but I have tons of pictures of our dogs playing there without another dog in sight. We've been going here since 2000, it's right on the SF Bay, with views of the SF skyline and the Bay and Golden Gate bridges, as well as a dog wash facility and cafe: Point Isabel Regional Shoreline


----------



## Pattyobrien3 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> The OP saw the signs but clearly wasn’t getting it, now they know! Lesson learned, I would think?


I don't appreciate being blamed for having my dog attacked.

The dog acted fine one in the park, so I thought that the aggressive signs may have been simply excitement to go to the park. 

And as for the attack itself, there was absolutely no warning. 

When bad things happen to people at no fault of their own, it is extremely rude to blame the victim. 

I think that you're trying to help, but I am frankly offended by your tone.


----------



## Pattyobrien3 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :thumbup: I totally agree. We live in a densely populated major metropolitan area and have an itty bitty yard, so we've always gone to off leash parks for play and exercise, but the off leash places here are multi-acre open space areas, not little fenced parks. Basically, we're walking along with our dogs off leash with other people doing the same thing, not standing around watching our dogs play with the other dogs. They play with us and each other.
> 
> We find a spot where we can chuck the ball and the dogs can chase after it without a bunch of other dogs right on top of them, and they can also swim. Generally, the dogs we see are well behaved and well socialized, but if we do see a rude dog that's not playing nice, it's easy to avoid by walking in a different direction. Point Isabel is one of the largest off leash areas in the country and also one of the busiest, but I have tons of pictures of our dogs playing there without another dog in sight. We've been going here since 2000, it's right on the SF Bay, with views of the SF skyline and the Bay and Golden Gate bridges, as well as a dog wash facility and cafe: Point Isabel Regional Shoreline


There's a similar large-scale dog park nearby me (though not without a dog wash facility and cafe! that's nice). 

I've been to it quite a few times. It's nice, and large, and open. 

It was almost, too big, though. My dog loves to play with other dogs, and that was difficult to do when everyone was so spread out. 

Although, my pup loved to play with other dogs more when he was younger. He he seems to have calmed down a bit in that regard. Maybe I should give the larger one another chance. 

Even so, fights can happen even in a big park, I presume.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I spend a good deal of every day in a yard of dogs preventing fights before they happen and there is very nearly always a sign something is about to break out and its usually always on the order of minutes of warning. A few times you'll have seconds but I cant recall a time something happened out of nowhere with no warning at all.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rather than have him play with the other dogs, why don't you have him play with you? Our yard is too small to throw a ball and my dogs love to play fetch, so that's what we do when we go to the park. They do sometimes greet other dogs as we pass by, and if a dog comes over and invites a chase, Keefer will often comply, but mostly they're all about us and each other, they don't really play with other dogs.

What's interesting is that we have several friends with 2 GSDs that we've met up with at various parks in the area through the years. In pictures I've taken, even when all the dogs are close to each other, it's clearly our dogs together and their dogs together. They all get along well, but aren't that interested in actually interacting with each other besides maybe a friendly sniff or two.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Rather than have him play with the other dogs, why don't you have him play with you? Our yard is too small to throw a ball and my dogs love to play fetch, so that's what we do when we go to the park. They do sometimes greet other dogs as we pass by, and if a dog comes over and invites a chase, Keefer will often comply, but mostly they're all about us and each other, they don't really play with other dogs.
> 
> What's interesting is that we have several friends with 2 GSDs that we've met up with at various parks in the area through the years. In pictures I've taken, even when all the dogs are close to each other, it's clearly our dogs together and their dogs together. They all get along well, but aren't that interesting in actually interacting with each other besides maybe a friendly sniff or two.


Mine is like that. I said it before and i still believe that dog park is not for GSD.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ace GSD said:


> Mine is like that. I said it before and i still believe that dog park is not for GSD.


Where do you play with and exercise your dog?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Where do you play with and exercise your dog?


Parks and my apartment complex.


----------



## Pattyobrien3 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Rather than have him play with the other dogs, why don't you have him play with you? Our yard is too small to throw a ball and my dogs love to play fetch, so that's what we do when we go to the park. They do sometimes greet other dogs as we pass by, and if a dog comes over and invites a chase, Keefer will often comply, but mostly they're all about us and each other, they don't really play with other dogs.
> 
> What's interesting is that we have several friends with 2 GSDs that we've met up with at various parks in the area through the years. In pictures I've taken, even when all the dogs are close to each other, it's clearly our dogs together and their dogs together. They all get along well, but aren't that interesting in actually interacting with each other besides maybe a friendly sniff or two.


That's interesting. As I said in an earlier post, my dog loved playing with other dogs when he was a puppy - he would ignore toys and balls and things, and just want to romp and play. He's about a year and a half now, and I've noticed that he doesn't seem to play with dogs as much as before. Sometimes he'll chase dogs a bit, but he doesn't interact too often. 

Perhaps that's just him growing up. Maybe more one-on-one time at a large park is the next step with him. 

I would disagree about GSDs not belonging at a dog park, though - mine has been a good playmate. Hasn't ever started a fight.


----------



## Pattyobrien3 (Jul 16, 2012)

Baillif said:


> I spend a good deal of every day in a yard of dogs preventing fights before they happen and there is very nearly always a sign something is about to break out and its usually always on the order of minutes of warning. A few times you'll have seconds but I cant recall a time something happened out of nowhere with no warning at all.


I agree that there is usually body language that precedes a fight, though not by much. 

But in this particular case, I was watching him play with a dog, and the other one ran into my field of vision and just tackled mine. It was odd - part of the reason I'm looking into defense options.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Pattyobrien3 said:


> That's interesting. As I said in an earlier post, my dog loved playing with other dogs when he was a puppy - he would ignore toys and balls and things, and just want to romp and play. He's about a year and a half now, and I've noticed that he doesn't seem to play with dogs as much as before. Sometimes he'll chase dogs a bit, but he doesn't interact too often.
> 
> Perhaps that's just him growing up. Maybe more one-on-one time at a large park is the next step with him.
> 
> I would disagree about GSDs not belonging at a dog park, though - mine has been a good playmate. Hasn't ever started a fight.


I didnt mean it as GSD is too aggressive to be there , its just seem like most of the time they care about being with their human pack more. But yours seems to enjoy playing with other dogs mroe than his ball and toys. Honestly i prefer mine to be more like yours so that i dont have to exercise as much with Ace. It can be a bit exhausting on my work out days to still have to jog with him after a session at the gym.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ace GSD said:


> Parks and my apartment complex.


Parks where your dog is allowed off leash? 

Around here we have parks where dogs are not allowed, we have parks where dogs are allowed on leash only, and we have parks where dogs are allowed off leash. Since our dogs like to play Chuck-it, we go to the parks where they're allowed off leash.  

This is Halo's first visit to Point Isabel at 15 weeks old. She LOVED it! 










If I had that in my backyard, I'd stay home and play with them there, but alas, I don't. How sad if they never got to play in water or learn to swim.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Parks where your dog is allowed off leash?
> 
> Around here we have parks where dogs are not allowed, we have parks where dogs are allowed on leash only, and we have parks where dogs are allowed off leash. Since our dogs like to play Chuck-it, we go to the parks where they're allowed off leash.
> 
> ...


Halo is so cute lol... i wish Ace is not scared of water .... He doesnt like to get his feet wet..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ace GSD said:


> I didnt mean it as GSD is too aggressive to be there , its just seem like most of the time they care about being with their human pack more.


I get your point and don't disagree, but there are many reasons to go to off leash parks, it's not just about playing with other dogs. Being with their human pack (and having fun!) is WHY we take them to parks to play instead of just doing boring leash walks.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I get your point and don't disagree, but there are many reasons to go to off leash parks, it's not just about playing with other dogs. Being with their human pack (and having fun!) is WHY we take them to parks to play instead of just doing boring leash walks.


Yup, only thing i wish that my wife would come too lol.. its always just me and Ace....but we found a new park with lakes !! The best thing about it is dogs are allowed so i cant wait to go there sometime next week.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo just splashed around in the water that day, but by her second visit to Point Isabel she was following Keefer right out and swimming after him. He was a lot faster than her since she was still little, and she'd whine in frustration the whole way out and back because she couldn't get to the ball. Now that she's an adult and he's slowing down at nearly 9, she ALWAYS gets the ball, lol. I have tons of pics of them doing a tandem water retrieve though, like this one:


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

Prevention is indeed better than having to stop an attack/fight but if you find yourself in that position at the dog park or on walks:

Kicking - may be effective in the belly/groin area but blunt force can and will make some dogs attack more aggressively. Poking at the eyes is another choice.

Mace - there may be collateral damage but if you feel it's worth it, use it.

The wheel barrel method - May not be very effective with serious fights. If the dog(s) are really going at it they may not let go and the pulling can cause tearing. Doesn't stop a dog from shaking and they can slip/kick away easily. Redirecting on you is possible.

Collar method - A lot of dogs will let go if you grab them from behind by the collar while pulling up (and twisting it) till their front paws are off the ground and they are barely standing on their back feet. Helps to stop shaking. Also a danger of getting re-directed on.

If all else fails and you don't want to seriously injure the dog, choke it out with your arms.

Worst things you can do are yell frantically, do nothing in a panic, put your hands in their mouths, and pull.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

KaiserandStella said:


> Prevention is indeed better than having to stop an attack/fight but if you find yourself in that position at the dog park or on walks:
> 
> Kicking - may be effective in the belly/groin area but blunt force can and will make some dogs attack more aggressively. Poking at the eyes is another choice.
> 
> ...



LOL this ^


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Pattyobrien3 said:


> I don't appreciate being blamed for having my dog attacked.


OP - At this point do you kinda feel like a pup in a dog park full of aggressive dogs?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ace GSD said:


> I'd suggest you and every other dog owner here to watch this video !! It is very clear how to break up dog fight explained in this video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iiVJeqzMZ8


 Would you actually have to throw the Bichon into the middle of it? Or could you just kinda shake him off to the side? Like that whole re-direct thing?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

OP-How about a long lead at a park or a local school since it's summer? We have a school down the road and it has football fields, baseball fields and soccer fields. Titan is good off lead and there aren't usually people there so we go there often to let loose. 

Do you have friendsd with dogs that you can invite over for puppy play dates? Maybe create a kind of rotating schedule at different places and parks. 

ALSO, understand the territory you stepped into with this subject... try not to take offense with people's accusations or opinons. The "dog park" topic is a hot one here and will stir up a lot. 

The ONLY part I think you could have done differently is not go in when you saw the aggressive dog.. go with your gut instinct every time.. if you walk up and it doesn't feeel right, you don't like what other dogs are doing then leave and come back.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My dogs are obedient, and friendly with other dogs but I always AVOID dog parks!!! One aggressive dog can spoil the whole experience. The worst thing that can happen is a small aggressive dog go after my big male and boom my dog seriously hurts or worse kills that dog. Then as the German shepherd owner I am liable even if my dog did not start it. German shepherd thrive on human companionship not dog companionship. My dogs are happiest when I spend quality time with them. Teach strong recall and find a big open field and have a blast!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Athena'sMom said:


> My dogs are obedient, and friendly with other dogs but I always AVOID dog parks!!! One aggressive dog can spoil the whole experience. The worst thing that can happen is a small aggressive dog go after my big male and boom my dog seriously hurts or worse kills that dog. Then as the German shepherd owner I am liable even if my dog did not start it. German shepherd thrive on human companionship not dog companionship. My dogs are happiest when I spend quality time with them. Teach strong recall and find a big open field and have a blast!


There is a litttle dog that makes his way past my house usually at 6 ish, every time i am outside with my guys the little dog tries to pull as hard as he can towards ty, barking and growling and the owners laugh and say things like "ohh look at my little touch guy! you taking on the big mean doggy!!" ty, shiggs and dex just ignore the crap show but this has happened a few times so its unfortunate that i am having to change my routine now.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been going to one I just found that has a lake for them to swim. I'm not there for my dogs to make friends, just the exercise. My oldest golden was attacked when he was a puppy, so I'm very careful and watch everything. So far I've brought both my goldens and today I brought Robyn, my female GSD. There was 4 other dogs there. Before I went by the water I stayed in the dry area and watched all interactions through the fence. After 10 minutes we went in and she spent an hour swimming. She did play with the other dogs very well, the other owners watched like me. Some people brought in a small yapping dog, but Robyn obeyed very nicely and didn't bother with that dog. Robyn's temperament was praised highly by the others. Then another shepherd that is a resource guarded showed up. I've seen this dog before, so I know she is bad news. We left, I did not want my dog near that dog. Others left too because of this dog, she just doesn't belong there. It's important to have a strong recall and to watch how they interact with each other, if there is anything that looks like trouble get out of there and watch for that dog in the future.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Heres an idea...
> 
> Next time you see an aggressive dog at a dog park thats already taken active hostile interest in your dog don't go in..


I agree with above. Like u I take my dog to the dog park. Maybe 1 a week. If I see a dog there that I have seen act aggressive to another dog we dont go in. I take him for a walk instead and we can play later or come back another day. Even if your puppy is not physically hurt he can become dog aggressive from being attacked. Since I am already scared of my dog becoming aggressive I dont want to push it.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Pattyobrien3 said:


> I agree that there is usually body language that precedes a fight, though not by much.
> 
> But in this particular case, I was watching him play with a dog, and the other one ran into my field of vision and just tackled mine. It was odd - part of the reason I'm looking into defense options.


How old is your dog?

What might have happened is that dog had a relationship with the one your dog was playing with and he saw a dog being a danger to his buddy and came in to cream him. Especially when he already saw your dog as a target from the get go. 

The nervier reactive ones will a lot of times go for a sucker punch from behind and that's really the worst kind of crap to make a dog dog aggressive because they're just minding their own business when they get sucker punched from behind out of nowhere for seemingly no reason.

It's tough to find good random dog socialization places. It's done here because we have referees going after the misbehaving ones and even edgy dogs once they figure out that we don't take their crap learn to make friends play nice and usually socialize and get over their issues.

Do it somewhere where a trainer or two isn't making sure people get trained right and aren't busy looking at Facebook on their iPhones and you could be sending your dog off to become a dog aggressive hoodlum. They can turn into little cliquey gang banger thugs if you just let them do their own thing without intervention. If you had a stable group eventually they settle things on their own and an order is created but take a dog out or add new ones in like what happens at a daycare or dog park and that order never gets established and you've got a constantly varying recipe for a dog fight.


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

Pattyobrien3 said:


> I agree that there is usually body language that precedes a fight, though not by much.
> 
> But in this particular case, I was watching him play with a dog, and the other one ran into my field of vision and just tackled mine. It was odd - part of the reason I'm looking into defense options.


There is always body language. It's just sometimes very subtle so people don't catch it or are not looking to see it. That dog came in aggressively. That leaves you with two options: Leave or stay on guard and defend your puppy. Staying really close to your puppy and watching the other dog very intently/calmly. This way, as soon as you see the intention change, you are close enough and ready to intercept. This has worked out well for me or I guess I've been lucky that my own dogs have never been attacked going to dog parks (nearly 5 years for my older dog) but I have helped other park goers break up fights with their dogs and have had to break up fights outside of the dog park. They are not the only places with that risk. It's everywhere.


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> it's right on the SF Bay, with views of the SF skyline and the Bay and Golden Gate bridges, as well as a dog wash facility and cafe: Point Isabel Regional Shoreline


Gee thank you. I live less than an hour from there & never knew about it - see you there sometime


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

One of many reasons to stay out of dog parks. I wish they would ban them.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

7 year old thread folks but dog park threads are always relevant. 

Personally, I have only been dog parks a few times. Too many weird "dog people", too many people standing around not watching their dogs, too many people throwing balls or frisbees to toy guarding dogs, usually a too-aggressive dog or two and unfortunately they're often German Shepherds.

I've seen three dog fights at dog parks, one at the entrance/exit which is the source of a lot of stress for everyone. One between owners after a near fight at the entrance/exit.

I never thought about it but always carry a 5 ft heavy walking staff. Useful for a number of things but I think people were looking at me like I was there to start something, not end it .....

Yes it works for some but generally, GSD are not dog park dogs.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

WNGD said:


> 7 year old thread folks but dog park threads are always relevant.
> 
> Personally, I have only been dog parks a few times. Too many weird "dog people", too many people standing around not watching their dogs
> 
> Yes it works for some but generally, GSD are not dog park dogs.


Unfortunately that's been my observation for the local dog park I pass when working my dog. One GS is usually there and is remarkably trained. Constantly engages with his owner. Another male GS is usually there and bullies other dogs while the owner is oblivious to the behavior. We just walk on by the chaos.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I use dog parks all the time for training under distraction and exercise. I have a lot of control over my dog. I protect him if necessary. I leave if the wrong dogs show up.

We went to this park every day while we were on Put-In Bay for 10 days.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

David Winners said:


> I use dog parks all the time for training under distraction and exercise. I have a lot of control over my dog. I protect him if necessary. I leave if the wrong dogs show up.
> 
> We went to this park every day while we were on Put-In Bay for 10 days.
> View attachment 574342


Different locations, different folks, different dogs. Horses for courses. I don't but use them, but that's based on my area and what gets demonstrated by the local crowd. I do use them as distractions - just don't wander thru the same poop piles.

Is this your current dog pictured or a previous one? He's sharp looking for sure.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Rionel said:


> Different locations, different folks, different dogs. Horses for courses. I don't but use them, but that's based on my area and what gets demonstrated by the local crowd. I do use them as distractions - just don't wander thru the same poop piles.
> 
> Is this your current dog pictured or a previous one? He's sharp looking for sure.


I have been to dog parks in 10 states in the last year. I do go at off peak times.

This is Valor, my current pup. He will be 13 months in 4 days.

Thank you.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

David Winners said:


> I have been to dog parks in 10 states in the last year. I do go at off peak times.
> 
> This is Valor, my current pup. He will be 13 months in 4 days.
> 
> Thank you.


Wow he's gotten dark- and well muscled. I'm totally jealous I will say that owning my current dog (first GS) has shown me just how lacking my dog training skills are, but I'm improving and she's quite a good dog. If I had your background I wouldn't likely be so conservative and might venture into a little more pressured situations. We're slow but sure.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Rionel said:


> Wow he's gotten dark- and well muscled. I'm totally jealous I will say that owning my current dog (first GS) has shown me just how lacking my dog training skills are, but I'm improving and she's quite a good dog. If I had your background I wouldn't likely be so conservative and might venture into a little more pressured situations. We're slow but sure.


Honestly, that's best. No need to rush anything. 

I spend a lot of time camping, so I have a lot of time with my dog. I also work part time when I'm home and I take my dog to work sometimes. I spend a lot of time with my dog.

I was a dog trainer for years and my first WL GSD was a huge learning curve. 

I also happen to think that Valor is a bit on the exceptional side. He is very biddable and obedient. He also meets strange dogs regularly in our home.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

WNGD, I used to carry a 4 ft. walnut walking staff to the dog park. Its main use was to protect my knees when dogs came running towards me! I'd had my knees bent backwards too many times when this happened, and once came close to suffering a serious head injury when my own dog crashed into me while I was standing on some very icy ground!
I'd plant the stick in front of me so the dogs would hit it first.

I definitely would not have hesitated to use it to break up a fight.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Whether people go to those dog parks or not, a fight can happen anywhere, for example with a stray or roaming dog.. it is my biggest fear during our walks. The chances are smaller, but still interested how to defend


----------

